# "It's Alive!" (Classic Monster Movie Music)



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

I love the classic Universal monster movies of the 1930s and '40s. Further more, I love the scores to those films. So, I decided to try my hand at creating an authentic sounding, classic horror film score using Hollywood Strings and other East West libraries.

Below are two links, one to the "clean version" and one to the "vintage version." Take a listen to both or either and enjoy!!

Vintage Version





Clean Version


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Opening and closing are very vintage horror in style, as is the use of strings 38-45 seconds or so into the piece. The style after about 55-60 seconds is more romantic - perhaps that's where the hero meets the heroine who is about to be menaced by the creature


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

These are absolutely perfect! Thank you for sharing. I'm a fan of old school Universal Horror as well. Great videos as well. Mind if I share them on my blog?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh and "Viper" looks great.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Great work


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Opening and closing are very vintage horror in style, as is the use of strings 38-45 seconds or so into the piece. The style after about 55-60 seconds is more romantic - perhaps that's where the hero meets the heroine who is about to be menaced by the creature


I'm glad you liked it! 55-60 seconds in is definitely the "romance" theme of the score. Almost all the old Universal films had some kind of a romantic theme so I decided to try my hand at the sappy style of writing for strings.


----------

